# Navigation Volume



## Zombietech (May 26, 2016)

The Volume for turn by turn directions had gotten pretty low and I was not able to hear when I had the music up high. I noticed today that if you scroll the volume wheel up or down WHILE the navigation voice is speaking, you can adjust the nav volume level specifically. I don't see a specific menu option anywhere for nav Volume, so I guess you have to catch it while it's speaking. Maybe everyone already knows, but figured I'd share


----------



## Charlie W (Apr 23, 2016)

Zombietech said:


> I noticed today that if you scroll the volume wheel up or down WHILE the navigation voice is speaking, you can adjust the nav volume level specifically. I don't see a specific menu option anywhere for nav Volume, so I guess you have to catch it while it's speaking. Maybe everyone already knows, but figured I'd share


@Zombietech Although I wasn't aware of the "scrolling the volume wheel for navigation volume while she's speaking" trick, I noticed the little speaker icon to the RIGHT of the TOP navigation instruction. By tapping on that speaker icon, I found that I could adjust (even mute) the navigation volume. (Actually, I keep learning new things every day by just pushing buttons on the screen even when my Model 3 is parked in the garage.) Best wishes to you, as we keep learning together!

~Charlie


----------



## Rhaekar (Mar 27, 2018)

Charlie W said:


> @Zombietech Although I wasn't aware of the "scrolling the volume wheel for navigation volume while she's speaking" trick, I noticed the little speaker icon to the RIGHT of the TOP navigation instruction. By tapping on that speaker icon, I found that I could adjust (even mute) the navigation volume. (Actually, I keep learning new things every day by just pushing buttons on the screen even when my Model 3 is parked in the garage.) Best wishes to you, as we keep learning together!
> 
> ~Charlie


There's a mute button on the left for the parking sensors too.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Rhaekar said:


> There's a mute button on the left for the parking sensors too.


just be careful muting the parking sensors if you share the car with someone else.


----------

